# What,s the romantic road?



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All
Just been looking at some continental touring reports
Some of them mention The Romantic road and the scenic road

Being a bit of an old romantic myself would someone please tell me where they are ?

Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

https://www.romantischestrasse.de/showpage.php?SiteID=145&lang=uk

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-215.html

:wink:

Pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Travelled bits of the Romantic Road. Its a route which takes you to old worldy
towns and villages, i.e a historic journey through Germany's past. It can be very interesting if you are into that kind of thing.

peedee


----------



## daveqpr (May 9, 2009)

This is the end of the romantic road near Fussen, with the fairytale castle in the background


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Nothing to do with hearts and cherubs.

Romantic as in relating to Roman.

French is a Romantic language as it is closely linked to Southern Europe.

English is a Germanic language as it is more closely related to Northern Europe.

So the Romantic Road links sites of Roman civilisation, and very beautiful too.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Just a note of caution. The Romantische Strasse travels down though the Oberamagau area and this year is the year of the Passion Play. Runs from around May to October so it will be even busier in that area during the summer months and campsites/Stellplatz places will be hard to find. We tried for ages trying to book a site but all full (or not taking bookings) so have decided to by-pass the area.


----------

